# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  -online dhe offline =

## Rrjeti

-online dhe offline=në linje dhe jashta linjes

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

-Online= Ne linje (i disponueshem)
=Offline=Jo ne linje (i padisponueshem).

----------


## Gzim_Cool

Offline mundet te edhe fjala "Shkeputur"

----------


## ViRuSi_ZeRo

ONLINE, OFLINE, BUSY, LOG OFF



```
Imports Messenger
Public Class Form1
    Dim msn As New Messenger.MsgrObject

    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        msn.LocalState = Messenger.MSTATE.MSTATE_INVISIBLE
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button2_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button2.Click
        msn.LocalState = Messenger.MSTATE.MSTATE_ONLINE
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button3_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button3.Click
        msn.LocalState = Messenger.MSTATE.MSTATE_BUSY
    End Sub

    Private Sub Button4_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button4.Click
        msn.Logoff()
    End Sub
End Class
```

----------

